# Home Server selber erstellen, bloss wie?!?!



## landwirt99 (5. März 2011)

Hallöde!

Ich möchte mir einen Homesever für meine Familie erstellen!
Dabei verwende ich meinen "ausgemusterten" Computer (E8400, Asus P5N-D, nvidia 8400) und ich benutze Windows Server 2008 als Betriebsystem.
Das ganze Sytem soll via Lan laufen und soll dabei hauptsächlich als Datenserver(Foto's, Dokumente etc.) dienen mit Login-Funktion. Wenn möglich sogar ein Email-programm für eine eigne Email-adresse...

Könnt ihr mir da helfen bzw. ein Tutorial anbieten?!?! Über google find ich einfach nichts und bei den Betriebsystem seh ich nicht durch ;(
Danke für jede Hilfe!!

MFG landwirt99


----------



## Leandros (5. März 2011)

Möchtest du unbedingt Windows Server 2008 nutzen? Bist du etwas Computer versiert und kennst dich ein wenig mit der Kommandozeile aus oder würdest du dich als Anfänger bezeichnen? 

Wenn du erstes bist, empfehle ich dir Debian als OS. Da gibts etliche Tutorials im Internet zu. Habe meinen Homeserver auch so eingerichtet! (War auch relativ einfach, allerdings ist halt alles ohne GUI)


----------



## speddy411 (5. März 2011)

Also wenn du dich mit dem Thema weniger auskennst ist WHS (Windows Home Server) wohl besser geeignet.
Der WHS baut auf dem 2003 auf und ist gerade für Leute wie dich gedacht.

Mit dem WHS kannst du ganz einfach Daten freigeben und mit Konten verknüpfen. Ist wirklich alles selbsterklärend.
Mit dem Server08 ist das natürlich auch möglich aber für deine Wünsche oversized.


----------



## landwirt99 (5. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Möchtest du unbedingt Windows Server 2008 nutzen? Bist du etwas Computer versiert und kennst dich ein wenig mit der Kommandozeile aus oder würdest du dich als Anfänger bezeichnen?
> 
> Wenn du erstes bist, empfehle ich dir Debian als OS. Da gibts etliche Tutorials im Internet zu. Habe meinen Homeserver auch so eingerichtet! (War auch relativ einfach, allerdings ist halt alles ohne GUI)



ich würde lieber bei Windows bleiben, da ich bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit anderen Betriebsyteme gemacht hab....



			
				speddy411 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du dich mit dem Thema weniger auskennst ist WHS (Windows Home Server) wohl besser geeignet.
> Der WHS baut auf dem 2003 auf und ist gerade für Leute wie dich gedacht.
> 
> Mit dem WHS kannst du ganz einfach Daten freigeben und mit Konten verknüpfen. Ist wirklich alles selbsterklärend.
> Mit dem Server08 ist das natürlich auch möglich aber für deine Wünsche oversized.



was unterscheided den Windows Server 2008 vom Windows Home Server?!? und gibt es im Notfall, da auch irgendwelche Tutorials?!?

Wie bereits gesagt, ich bin ein kompletter "Frischling" in Thema Server...


----------



## speddy411 (5. März 2011)

Hmm also die größten Unterschiede zw. 08 und WHS sind folgende:

- WHS nutzt weniger Ressourcen
- WHS hat nicht alle 08 Funktionen und Dienste
- WHS wurde von der Oberfläche auf "Normalos" also nicht auf "IT-Spezialisten" getrimmt

Tutorials gibt es definitv einige, z.B. HIER

Aber wie gesagt ist WHS wirklich einfach zu bedienen und für Dateifreigaben usw. benötigt man keine besonderen Kenntnisse.


EDIT:

Wenn du aber außer der Dateifreigabe und dem Mailacc. nichts weiter auf dem Server laufen lassen willst, kannst du auch einfach ein altes XP oder 7 usw. nehmen und als Datengrab einrichten. Das ist über Dateifreigabe auch recht einfach einzurichten.


----------



## landwirt99 (5. März 2011)

ok, danke!

dabei fällt mir gerad ein, dass ich in circa 2 Monaten ausziehen werde und da stellt sich die Frage: 
"Kann ich auch auf Daten zugreifen, wenn ich irgendwo ganz anders bin?" 
Das heißt, ich müsste über das Internet darauf zugreifen können und dabei es so gestalten, dass niemand anders, außerhalb, zugreifen kann.
Kann man sowas einrichten?!?!


----------



## speddy411 (5. März 2011)

Das nennt sich VPN und lässt sich eigentlich recht easy einrichten.

Dafür musst du an dem Zielpc ein VPN-Server einrichten.
Auf dem anderen PC muss man dann noch eine Verbindung hinzufügen, versehen mit Passwort und Konto.
Zusätzlich muss auf dem Router des Server-PCs noch eine Portweiterleitung eingerichtet werden, damit die Anfrage nicht im Sand verläuft.

Das hört sich vll. recht kompliziert an, ist aber gar nicht so schwer und dauert auch nicht lange.

Das Tut. hier sollte dir dabei helfen: VPN unter Windows XP - Version 2 - WinTotal.de
Das ist zwar für XP ist aber fast identisch zu Vista oder 7.

Falls du damit doch noch Probleme haben solltest kannst du dich ja nochmal melden.


----------



## landwirt99 (5. März 2011)

danke! 
Ich werd mich melden vorher muss ich mir WHS zulegen...


----------

